# Open Pond?



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone fish it?? Looking for a lake to crappie fish that not too far from Pace?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure if you are referring to an "open pond" or the pond - Open Pond? Open Pond is just north of me in Bama and we have caught stringers of crappie there. as fer other ponds, ain't got a clue?


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes OPEN POND above you in Alabama.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> Yes OPEN POND above you in Alabama.


Never caught any in the big pond, but the outter ponds. We caught them w/ minnows. Usually early in the AM or late in the eve. The big pond is a good pond to catch the grass carps though. We were catching them on 4lb test micro's with dough balls. I'll see ifin I can find some old posts.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/po-boyz-cobia-510946/ 

I can't find the crappie pics yet.....couldn't find the thread.


----------

